# co-sleeper with a platform bed?



## jennlindsey (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm debating getting an Arm's Reach co-sleeper and am wondering if anyone has used it with a platform bed? We have a queen box spring and mattress that sit directly on the floor, with a wood frame that goes around it (I hope this isn't too hard to picture -- it's an IKEA bed frame meant to go with their mattresses that rest on slats). The cosleeper should attach with no problem, but the frame juts out and creates a lip of an inch or so, and I'm not too thrilled at the thought of a newborn potentially rolling into that gap.

Their website is detailed enough to make me think it's theoretically okay, but not detailed enough to give me a nice concrete answer that would help a worrisome first-time mama!

thanks in advance!


----------



## Rie (Jan 5, 2006)

I think we must have the same bed!! I have a mini cosleeper and LOVE it! Although I must admit DS doesn't sleep in it too often anymore. But it is still great for changing diapers! As far as the wood ledge I just placed a big bolster pillow there to fill the gap.

Hope that helps!

I'm trying to figure out what to do for a guard rail with this bed once he out grows the co-sleeper. The rail I have wont fit because of the funky frame.


----------



## jennlindsey (Nov 5, 2005)

So it does work? Cool!

We're debating maybe just going up to a king size from a queen ... thinking the investment will last us longer than a cosleeper ... but we'll see.

Thanks!


----------



## Rie (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't debate...just get a king! You wont regret it!!


----------

